
Golang Sucks - dsego
http://www.golang.sucks/
======
hliyan
Better if parent had linked to the source: [https://github.com/ksimka/go-is-
not-good](https://github.com/ksimka/go-is-not-good)

~~~
manojlds
Yeah the motivations should be read first.

------
rhardih
This seems very counter-productive.

A quick find-in-page, also reveals a skew towards older articles. Some of
these might not be relevant anymore.

2012 - 19

2013 - 20

2014 - 60

2015 - 84

2016 - 26

2017 - 18

2018 - 6

2019 - 0 (© 2019 GitHub, Inc.)

~~~
Finnucane
It does raise the question if there’s less complaining now because older
issues have been resolved.

~~~
majewsky
A quick scrolling through the list shows various issues that have indeed been
resolved:

\- GOPATH is a mess (not needed anymore)

\- bad dependency management (Go now has a somewhat conventional package
manager built in)

\- immature GC (now one of the best of breed)

\- slow JSON parsing (has significantly improved since 2015)

Also, a large part of the supposed evidence for "not good" is a matter of
taste.

------
smitty1e
This site clearly explains why containers hve flopped so badly in the market.

------
jsiepkes
Wow....why would anyone go through so much trouble just to create such a site?

------
justinclift
Not sure who flagged this.

It's not a great site, but flagging it seems more like a suppression tactic
from someone a bit over-enthusiastic, rather than a solid call. :/

~~~
Tomte
I did. Yes, I'm obviously over-enthusiastic, not having written a single
Golang program in my life. _eyeroll_

If you find a landing page consisting of one quotation and six unfounded,
insult-laden statements a worthwhile submission, then I won't try to reason
with you.

~~~
ekampf1
Only unfounded if you don’t read what’s inside

~~~
Tomte
I evaluate what's been submitted, not something else linked from there. OP
could have submitted the GitHub writeup and I wouldn't have flagged it.

